# FROM HELL TO HEAVEN!



## Ijaron (Feb 2, 2017)

hello everyone my name is norjia and i do samplemixing with magix music maker jam wich is an app for windows 10 and android it is pretty neat epecially when you know how to use it, i put a special track together in wich you can a change between depression and happyness!

the description:  with this track i wanted to bring feeling to your ears, here you can imagine a story of someone who is in a deep depressive state, he gets hope after years and years of social isolation when he finds his soulmate, a few more ears and he is just happy like nothing could ever change...or could it?

SONG:

__
		https://soundcloud.com/https%3A%2F%2Fsoundcloud.com%2Fselfstudio%2Ffrom-hell-to-heaven

please enjoy listening and tell me what you think


----------

